# RROD Issue



## mandar5 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello Guys,
I purchased x360 from Dubai 2 years back. It just stopped working last week and see red ring. What are the options available for me?I think I have misplaced my Bill.
Regards,
Mandar.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 19, 2014)

If you don't have the original bill then you probably wont receive any after sales service from MS in India,also i don't think they provide international warranty on their consoles,so I'm afraid your options don't look very promising as of now.But you can still write to them about your issue and request them to repair or replace your console-if you're lucky enough then they just might fulfill your request.


----------

